# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  3G Router config - Βοήθεια

## soulmf

Καλησπέρα! Εχω παραλάβει εδώ και 2 μέρες το 3G router Netcomm 3G9WB το οποίο δέχεται απευθείας την κάρτα sim οπότε και απαλλάσσεσαι απο πονοκεφάλους συμβατότητας με τα usb stick-άκια της αγοράς. Διαθέτει 2 κεραίες gsm για καλύτερη λήψη και μία για το wifi μιας που δουλεύει και ως access point - gateway και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι σκίζει τόσο σε λήψη όσο και σε εκπομπή. Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι ενώ στα self tests παίρνω σε όλα pass (LAN, WAN, DNS κλπ) δεν μου δίνει πρόσβαση στο internet ούτε ενσύρματα ούτε και ασύρματα ενώ δείχνει να συνδέεται κανονικά στον provider (WIND GR). Έχω ορίσει static address στο router με DHCP ενεργό, και συνδέομαι κανονικά στο control panel της συσκευής από όλους τους Η/Υ του δικτύου. Στις ρυθμίσεις των συνδέσεων των clients βάζω στο Primary DNS το (static) ip που έχω ορίσει στο router. Λογικά μόνο του το router δεν "μεταφράζει" τα DNS του provider και τα δίνει στις συνδέσεις των clients? (εφόσον έχουν οριστεί να παίρνουν αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις μέσω του DHCP)  

To router είναι το παρακάτω:
http://www.netcomm.com.au/netcomm-pr...-bigpond/3g9wb

----------


## Nikolas_46

Απο ο,τι εχω διαβάσει, το router αυτό εχει κατασκευαστεί κατα παραγγελία της TELSTRA και ειναι συμβατο ΜΟΝΟΝ  για το δίκτυο TELSTRA NEXT G που λέιτουργεί στην Αυστραλία...........The BigPond 7.2 Wireless Broadband Home Network Gateway connects to the Telstra Next G™ network. ...  :No no:

----------


## soulmf

Στις ρυθμίσεις APN έχει preset της Telstra αλλά σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να προσθέσεις και custom όπως και έκανα, βάζοντας το APN και τους DNS servers της υπηρεσίας mobile broadband της WIND. Συνδέεται κανονικά με την υπηρεσία και παίρνει κανονικά το ip που μου δίνει ο provider (μπορώ να ανεβάσω screenshot) γι'αυτό και επιμένω πως ίσως είναι θέμα των τοπικών ρυθμίσεων (LAN). Σ'ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## Nikolas_46

Μακάρι να σου δουλέψει...δεν εχω προσωπική πείρα...εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το ZALIP CTG561AM εδώ και καιρό χωρίς κάποιο προβλημα.

----------


## flyer

Είναι ξεκλείδωτο?

----------


## soulmf

> Είναι ξεκλείδωτο?


Ναι είναι ξεκλείδωτο, γιατί μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα τα εισάγω custom APN

----------


## flyer

Σου είναι ευκολο να ανεβάσεις screenshot με τις ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## soulmf

> Σου είναι ευκολο να ανεβάσεις screenshot με τις ρυθμίσεις?


Ανεβάζω 4 screenshots με ρυθμίσεις και diagnostics που ίσως μπορούν να μας διαφωτίσουν.


http://img7.imageshack.us/i/34947136.png

http://img860.imageshack.us/i/98361553.png

http://img140.imageshack.us/i/20138664.png

http://img858.imageshack.us/i/45585393.png

ή εναλλακτικά εδώ όλα μαζί

http://rapidshare.com/files/455880412/router.7z

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## flyer

Αν μπορείς ρύθμισε το router στα factory settings και ρυθμισε μόνο το apn της Wind, τίποτα άλλο.....και βλέπουμε...(επίσης βάλε all bands/automatic)....όλα τ΄αλλα ασε τα στα default settings

----------

